# How long it takes to receive the acknowledge from Nova Scotia ?



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All, 

I applied under Nova Scotia demand express entry on Mar 8,2015 and I still didnt receive any acknowledgement. May I know how long they take to process the application ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Did you read the application guidance from the provincial government of Nova Scotia?!

If you had, you'd note that on _*page 17*_, they state the following:



> B. Assessment
> NSOI will conduct a full review and evaluation of the complete application, subject to application volumes
> and the possible circumstances set out in this Guide under “Disclaimer.” The Nova Scotia Office of
> Immigration reserves the right to request an interview with the applicant. _The processing time for a
> ...


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Yaswanth, 

Did you get a reply for NSOI?


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

I have applied for Nova Scotia Demand Express Entry too in October 2015. Does anyone know whether the NSOI has granted nomination under this category or not?


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear WestCoastCanadianGirl, 

Can you kindly advise through your experience, how much time it usually takes for NSOI (Nova Scotia Office of Immigration) once they start the assessment process? It is after they have confirmed that all documents are complete and they are going to start the assessment now (1 year after the submission of application). 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards, T2




WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Did you read the application guidance from the provincial government of Nova Scotia?!
> 
> If you had, you'd note that on _*page 17*_, they state the following:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

two2 said:


> Dear WestCoastCanadianGirl,
> 
> Can you kindly advise through your experience, how much time it usually takes for NSOI (Nova Scotia Office of Immigration) once they start the assessment process? It is after they have confirmed that all documents are complete and they are going to start the assessment now (1 year after the submission of application).
> 
> ...


I have no idea about timelines, as I am not an immigration adviser nor do I work for any provincial government or the federal government and I have no experience dealing with the government in regards to migrating to Canada. 

I have an interest in immigration, as I am an immigrant to the UK, but am by no means an expert on immigration to Canada.


----------



## two2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback. 

Rgds/T2



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I have no idea about timelines, as I am not an immigration adviser nor do I work for any provincial government or the federal government and I have no experience dealing with the government in regards to migrating to Canada.
> 
> I have an interest in immigration, as I am an immigrant to the UK, but am by no means an expert on immigration to Canada.


----------

